# Detective Pikachu



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 12, 2019)

So I saw Detective Pikachu yesterday and it's all I can think about now. I can't tell you how much I loved this film. It wasn't particularly ground breaking in anyway but it felt like a love letter to fans that grew up with the series. Everything from the music, character designs, gaudy outfits, subtle and not so subtle references, and the sheer number of Pokemon they managed to animate and place in each scene really made me "Feel it in my jellies".

Did anyone else have a religious experience here, or was it just me?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 12, 2019)

Going to see it next weekend along with John Wick 3. Reading your brief description fills me with even more anticipation then before!


----------



## Sarachaga (May 12, 2019)

I wanted to see it yesterday but the session was full. Can't wait to go this weekend


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 12, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Going to see it next weekend along with John Wick 3. Reading your brief description fills me with even more anticipation then before!


Let me know what you think of it! I may be a little bias but honestly I can't wait to see it again and I rarely watch a film more than once in theaters.



Sarachaga said:


> I wanted to see it yesterday but the session was full. Can't wait to go this weekend


We caught a matinee at like 1:30 and I was honestly surprised it wasn't packed. I hope you get a chance though!


----------



## AppleButt (May 12, 2019)

I was iffy on whether or not I wanted to see this.  

After reading this I think I will.  I hope I like it.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 12, 2019)

AppleButt said:


> I was iffy on whether or not I wanted to see this.
> 
> After reading this I think I will.  I hope I like it.


You really should! I remember when it was first announced and saying "What are they thinking? This is going to be awful!" And then as the trailers came out I got more and more intrigued and excited. After watching it yesterday I am more than happy with how it turned out. I think I could go as far to say it's the best video game film.


----------



## Peach's (May 14, 2019)

I really like what they did with ditto in the movie.


----------



## KawaiiPeachcup (May 14, 2019)

Peebes said:


> I really like what they did with ditto in the movie.


Me too!


----------



## FeatheredFiend (May 14, 2019)

went to see it with my fiancee. both huge pokemon fans and if there is one thing to say seeing all the pokemon interact with real life humans brought me back to my childhood and put the biggest smile on my face


----------



## David Drake (May 16, 2019)

Love this movie! Just saw it today - been waiting 20 years for something like this and while it isn't perfect it did not disappoint.

I am extremely happy with how they utilized my all-time favorite Pokémon since I got into the franchise. I wasn't even expecting him to be in this, much less be that important to the plot (I only watched the first trailer prior to seeing the film to avoid spoilers).


----------



## SeleneVerdelho (May 18, 2019)

Oh gosh I loved it so friggen much!! I teared up, it was just... beautiful. My only regret is not enough screen time for Eevee!!


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 18, 2019)

I saw it last night. I was expecting to like it more than I did, but it wasn't bad. Some of the stuff involving Mewtwo didn't really make sense? I also almost fell asleep halfway through, but that was because I was tired, not because it was boring. 8I


----------



## A Minty cheetah (May 19, 2019)

Saw it today, and I'm quite impressed! Was a great nostalgia trip, and had fun Pokemon spotting in a lot of scenes! The bit with Mr. Mime was no way near as creepy as I thought it looked in the trailer, and was a highlight of the movie!

Never saw John Wick, though. The cinema sold out...boo!


----------



## xremeidiot (May 19, 2019)

I enjoyed it, even though I did spot some inconsistencies here and there. That's just part of the fun of watching movies for me. Along with finding references.

Still can't believe there was a nod to the original _Alien_ in there! What kids are gonna get that?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (May 19, 2019)

*crawls out from my rock*
Pikachu already came out?
Shit, guess Endgame and life were the only things I've been thinking off...


----------



## Iloveroleplay (May 19, 2019)

I saw it two Saturday’s ago. Everyone said it wasn’t going to be good but I liked it because pikachu is cute.


----------

